# Vine ID Atlanta Georgia



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Can you guys help me ID this vine? Bees are all over it, seemingly for nectar, not sure if it's cultivated or wild, but it's climbing up a bunch of tall holly trees. Anything that bees are working during a dearth is worth researching


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

We don't have it around here, so I may be mistaken, but I think it's kudzu.'' It makes honey, but is EXTREMELY invasive. I would not encourage it, but there may be no way to get rid of it either. Still, setting it back is probably to your advantage.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kudzu_(Pflanze)

https://www.google.com/search?q=kud...0oMKHfH0DMIQ_AUICigB&biw=1693&bih=888#imgrc=_

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...7.577...0i67k1j0i8i30k1j0i10i24k1.W-OJpPIDiQY


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Thankfully it's not kudzu, if I had to guess it's some kind of grape maybe?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Branman said:


> Thankfully it's not kudzu, if I had to guess it's some kind of grape maybe?


yeah....I think maybe muscadine.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

That's what some people thought, but everything I've read is that they don't work muscadine. They are *ALL* over the flowers on these vines. No pollen collecting that I can see either.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely not kudzu. I thought it might be muscadine too but it's not. They don't bloom this time of year. Then I wanted to try and make is a type of poison ivy but that 's not it either.

I still think it may be some sort of ivy, but it's not poison ivy or English ivy. If may be an ornamental, and if it is, there's no telling what it is.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

wild grape maybe. I have both wild grape and muscadine but it's hard to tell from the pic.
the wild grape produces very small grapes


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I found out what it is. It's called porcelain berry and it's an invasive from China. Maybe it's just because we're in a dearth, but they are working it feverishly!


----------

